# PTSD dog article



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This one actually talks about tasks!

Dogs can be vets’ best friends - S.C. at War - TheState.com



> The dogs help veterans build a relationship with another living being, which brings back a feeling of competence and confidence that they can take care of the animal.
> The dog is trained to be calm in all situations, and even to apply pressure on the different parts of the person’s body that alleviate anxiety: the feet, the legs, the lap.
> “The dog is like (an anxiety) meter,” Thirkield said.
> They are even taught to obey military orders, as other soldiers would in combat.
> ...


----------

